# It's ME! I am baaack! LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I have missed all of you all. So many I have been out of contact with through the years. So I am starting the New Year with old connections. I miss my doggie forum. Well, I also have a cat, so will shove her news in the proper section ~ LOL

Just a quick update:

LBB is still blind ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Jops is still a bitch ~ :w00t:

Tommy is still deformed ~ :thumbsup:

Johnny is still, well, a Poodle! ~ :wub:

I have missed you all. And yes, I am as crazy as my doggies. 

Still working hard for shelters and rescues. This is very important to me. Next would be my long-time friends, who have so helped us along the way.
Your emotional support was our saving grace. Make a long story short, "I'm BACK"! And I will tell my stupid jokes. B)


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't post much but check in daily. Sure have missed you and I'm glad you are back!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm glad that you're back too!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I remember you! You were here when I started!  (Thanks for keeping the same Avatar  ) Glad to see you back!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Isn't Jobs the one who keeps wanting to put LBB up for as a auction prize?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yippee:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Isn't Jobs the one who keeps wanting to put LBB up for as a auction prize?


 Absolutely!

Is there a current auction going on? I will donate him.

Love Jops aka: anything I can do to help

LBB: Yes, me as well. I will donate all of Jops designer clothes

Jops: You wouldn't dare!

LBB: No, but it scared you silly!

Jops: Deb, blind boy threatened my wardrobe!

Deb: But Jops, you look so nice naked. Let it go. Leave your brother alone.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah, I finally get to meet you. When I first joined someone made the LBB joke and I was totally lost until they explained it. 



3Maltmom said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Is there a current auction going on? I will donate him.
> 
> ...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I also remember the joke about LBB! Never knew what it meant! Welcome back Deb!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:WELCOME BACK, DEB :cheer:

I'm not on here as much anymore either but have started to make an effort. I've really missed you and those great tales of the tails. You always kept me laughing. And do you believe I'm a foster now? Who'd a thunk it? Tell LBB that we're happy he "saw" his way back to SM with you. And tell Jops to stifle it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome back!  I am not on much anymore either, but if all our old crowd would come back more, then I would too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's so nice to see you gals! This is a blast from the past! I miss all of you. I miss the babies. Those who have passed, and new ones on board.

Let's look at the great year ahead. 

Jops: LBB can't "Look" at anything

LBB: As Stevie Wonder said, "You don't need sight to have a vision".

Jops: You are right my brother. I still hate you! 

LBB: Oh, get out of my way Jops


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's awesome to see you back here, welcome back and hugs to all your pups and the kitty. Yes we need a special kitty forum LOL.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Missed you, girlfriend! Tessa says she still has a leg up on LBB! (I know, groan)!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Missed you, girlfriend! Tessa says she still has a leg up on LBB! (I know, groan)!


:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have missed you so much Deb. I'm so looking forward to your threads and posts.
I love you girlfriend :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Missed you, girlfriend! Tessa says she still has a leg up on LBB! (I know, groan)!




:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome back , we missed you!! Been so quiet without LBB and the gang!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad to see you back.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Glad to see your back Deb. I am not on too much anymore either, life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone! You are cracking me up. Reminds me of old times. We all shared so many stories, laughter, and tears. I miss the laughter most of all.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Missed you, girlfriend! Tessa says she still has a leg up on LBB! (I know, groan)!


LMAO! And she always will ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> I don't post much but check in daily. Sure have missed you and I'm glad you are back!


:chili::chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm glad that you're back too!!!


Yes! I am also glad. Looking forward to "DOG" talk, and friendships.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

shellbeme said:


> I remember you! You were here when I started!  (Thanks for keeping the same Avatar  ) Glad to see you back!


I also remember you! It has been so long, right? Looking forward to catching up. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Yippee:chili::chili::chili:


And another Yippee!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have missed you so much Deb. I'm so looking forward to your threads and posts.
> I love you girlfriend :wub:


 Oh you bet girlfriend! I am a bit "off the wall". But am looking forward to having fun again. I love you back. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

lynda said:


> Glad to see your back Deb. I am not on too much anymore either, life keeps getting in the way.


 With me as well. I didn't leave SM, just constantly busy anymore. So before I knew it, months, or years had gone by. I truly miss the old days with my SM family.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I wasnt here when you were here..we must have just missed each other BUT WELCOME BACK :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:WELCOME BACK, DEB :cheer:
> 
> I'm not on here as much anymore either but have started to make an effort. I've really missed you and those great tales of the tails. You always kept me laughing. And do you believe I'm a foster now? Who'd a thunk it? Tell LBB that we're happy he "saw" his way back to SM with you. And tell Jops to stifle it.


 How fun is this!!! I know you are fostering, I have secret sources. Yes, LBB (aka Private Eye) told me. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's a bit of a "Ghost Town" isn't it? 

That's okay! LBB is a ghost. Yup, he sneaks around. 

I am so sorry to see so little activity, on what was such an active website.

I am not going anywhere! Nope, not with Jops, LBB, Johnny, and Tommy!

We all Rock!! You guys Rock! :chili::chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad you are back Deb!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

3Maltmom said:


> It's a bit of a "Ghost Town" isn't it?
> 
> That's okay! LBB is a ghost. Yup, he sneaks around.
> 
> ...


Maybe a little slow but still fun. Name one other forum discussing a grandpiggy called Toot's.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to see you and the gang back. I don't get here as much as I would like, but you have certainly not been forgotten.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

chichi said:


> Glad you are back Deb!!


Me too! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Maybe a little slow but still fun. Name one other forum discussing a grandpiggy called Toot's.


 Right? I so want a piggy! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> Glad to see you and the gang back. I don't get here as much as I would like, but you have certainly not been forgotten.


Thank you my friend! Jops does have one request:

Jops: Please Auntie, may we forget about LBB

LBB: BWAA HA HA

Deb: :blink:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

. Yes how many have a grandpiggy:wub: I may be the only one:HistericalSmiley:
I've been looking for a Christmas gift for that little piggy

Seriously though Deb, it's so good having you here:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> . Yes how many have a grandpiggy:wub: I may be the only one:HistericalSmiley:
> I've been looking for a Christmas gift for that little piggy
> 
> Seriously though Deb, it's so good having you here:wub:


T-shirt that reads:

Other piggies may go to market
But I only shop at Tiffiny's


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

YAY! :aktion033: :chili: 
I'm so glad you are back! You had such great posts and always made us smile! Hugs to the kids! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back beautiful Deb! :tender:

You have been so missed on SM. I have been so thrilled to see you posting on FB, too. :wub:

I have missed LBB and Jobs, too! And, the rest of the gang! :chili:

I've missed your sense of humor. I have always respected and admired you for telling it like it is, too ... just like Jobs. :HistericalSmiley:

Deb, you are one very special woman ... you are beautiful inside and out. I love you, girlfriend!:wub::heart:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

How cool this is! :chili::chili:

LBB: Jops, Deb is back on SM! She is posting dancing hotdogs!

Jops: Those are Chili Peppers you idiot

LBB: Oh, I love Red Hot Chili Peppers, my favorite band!

Jops: Not the band! However, I was told Red Hot Chili Peppers had a guy 
named "Flea" involved. So I would never support that group!

LBB: I'm hungry. Thinking of lunch

Jops: Me too, what should we eat?

Deb: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

WooHoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Deb is BACK!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm another one that isn't on here very much, but I can see how that could change. Deb is Back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Whaaaat??? Might almost be worth coming back with you here!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome back and Hello!:chili::chili:

Looking forward to getting to know you and wanted to say , What a great sense of humor :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
We could all use a good laugh and looks like you and your gang know how to bring it!!!:aktion033:

Also, I noticed you have brought... out of the woodwork ...some of the oldie but goodies from the past. I have not been here as long as others, but even I miss alot of these ladies that used to post regularly with great advice and support. :wub:
Thanks for that and the laughs :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:

Let's make it a good year! 

LBB: Yes, we just bought new Good Year Tires!

Jops: No we didn't, you idiot.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> Let's make it a good year!
> 
> ...



LOL! :HistericalSmiley:

Yes, let's make it a great year!

BTW, I would love to see pictures of the kids! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mfa said:


> LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Yes, let's make it a great year!
> 
> BTW, I would love to see pictures of the kids! :wub:


 I believe I was on pic overload a couple years ago. I did not want to delete my foster dogs' pics, as I lost them all when I bought my new computer. So can't post pics on here. I'll send you some on FB, and you can post them for me ~ LOL :chili::chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Gonna be a Great Year my friend!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> Let's make it a good year!
> 
> ...





3Maltmom said:


> I believe I was on pic overload a couple years ago. I did not want to delete my foster dogs' pics, as I lost them all when I bought my new computer. So can't post pics on here. I'll send you some on FB, and you can post them for me ~ LOL :chili::chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Gonna be a Great Year my friend!



Yes, I remember the great pictures from "casa". LOL :chili:

Definitely send them to me and I'll post! Everyone will love to see the crew! :wub:


----------

